# Stamping name in wood



## StephenSC (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, I saw Christopher Schwartz on Roy Underhill's show, and he had a steel stamp with his name on it so that he could imprint his name on his tools/work. Does anyone know where to get one of these?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I was looking around at Roy's site yesterday. I saw this, but it's a class on making it.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Lee Valley Tools offer both an electric branding iron and a non-electric (you supply the heat) version:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=43462&cat=1,43456


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.steelhandstamps.com/


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I've used one of these for years-not the electric one, but the propane torch heated one. It has developed into a satisfying ritual to head that thing up, try a practice scrap of the same species, and then press it on. Even works on plywood.


----------



## StephenSC (Nov 13, 2009)

I have looked at the brands, but they are brass and I want to hammer my name into wood, and am concerned that soft brass may not hold up.


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

Stephen
I am interested in the same type of stamp and called steelhandstamps and looked at the link above. They do make steel stamps for stamping everything from metal to wood with a hand stamp and hammer. I talked with Steve and he was very helpful and price for a large steel stamp seems fair relative to custom burning brands.


----------



## CinnyWoo (Mar 29, 2011)

You can get a custom electric branding iron at www.rockler.com Just search for Branding Iron and there are 4 or 5 of them. I own one and love it!


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I sign all my pieces by hand with a woodburning tool. Works well for me.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

I sign all my pieces by hand with a woodburning tool. Works well for me also, Just my initials. some stuff are dated. Do have a press ink stamp I had made up as well ,Works for only flat stuff, just like the hot iron tool.


----------

